# Partner struggling - any advice?



## rosesjoy (Feb 4, 2013)

My partner and I have been ttc for a year and 8 months I have a 7 yr old from a previous relationship. He has no other children. At the moment he's really struggling as he thinks he's never going to have children of his own. He doesn't see how I can understand after all I've already got a child. He's v withdrawn and I'm really worried about how this will effect our relationship. I've suggested counselling but he won't. 
At the moment we're in the unexplained infertility category.
Anyone else trying with different partner or anyone offer any advice?


----------



## Lfey (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Rosesjoy,

Didnt want to just read and run. I was in the same boat as you, i have a little one to a previous relationship, my current partner has been raising her since she was 9 months old and is fab with her. Weve struggled for nearly 3 years to concieve, same as you unexplained fertility. Weve just got lucky with our 2nd attempt of icsi and are 4 weeks pregnant so it can work out just unfortunately can cost a fortune to get there.

I was lucky my partner has handled it really quite well and it was me who struggled most because i felt guilty that i might never give him the child he sooo deserves. The only advice i can offer is to stay strong for each other and stay positive. Communicate as much as you possibly can, explain that even though you do have a child it doesnt stop you longing for another to make your little family unit complete. 

I wish you all the best and hope you get you little bundle x


----------



## rosesjoy (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks so much for your reply Lfey - it really makes all the difference to know there are other couples who have been in the same boat. Your positive story gives me a bit of hope x


----------

